# connexion wi-fi IOS7



## gilus (22 Septembre 2013)

bonjour,Depuis la mise à jour vers l'IOS7 sur mon ipad 2,je trouve Safari extrêmement lent en mode wi-fi (surtout pour ouvrir des vidéos),parfois même rien ne s'affiche.Certains liens s'ouvre quand même cela dépend du contenu de la page j'imagine.Est-ce un problème récurent pour beaucoup de monde?


----------



## titistardust (23 Septembre 2013)

Aucun problème de ce style sur mon ipad2 ou ipad mini.


----------



## doupold (25 Septembre 2013)

gilus a dit:


> bonjour,Depuis la mise à jour vers l'IOS7 sur mon ipad 2,je trouve Safari extrêmement lent en mode wi-fi (surtout pour ouvrir des vidéos),parfois même rien ne s'affiche.Certains liens s'ouvre quand même cela dépend du contenu de la page j'imagine.Est-ce un problème récurent pour beaucoup de monde?



Essaie la ré-initialisation après connexion sur itunes.


----------



## gilus (25 Septembre 2013)

bonsoir,
J'ai déjà tenté une réinitialisation des connexions dans les paramètres sur l'ipad.Il me semble que c'est un peu plus rapide.
"Essaie la ré-initialisation après connexion sur iTunes";avec le câble branché sur le pc?plus précisément?


----------



## doupold (28 Septembre 2013)

gilus a dit:


> bonsoir,
> J'ai déjà tenté une réinitialisation des connexions dans les paramètres sur l'ipad.Il me semble que c'est un peu plus rapide.
> "Essaie la ré-initialisation après connexion sur iTunes";avec le câble branché sur le pc?plus précisément?



Oui, avec le câble branché sur le PC. Cela est sensé "formater" le disque dur du iPad et le re-installer. Cela devrait résoudre ton problème.


----------



## firstimac (29 Septembre 2013)

J'ai le meme problème sur mon Ipad 2 de 2011, il faut donc la réinitialiser , je suis quand meme déçu par ce nouvel IOS7, peut-on revenir en arrière, et comment fait-on, merci


----------



## lineakd (29 Septembre 2013)

@firstimac, je ne crois pas que tu puisses downgrader ta tablette, de ios 7 à ios 6 mais c'est possible sur l'iphone 4. 
Pour ton problème, tu peux essayer de réinitialiser tous les réglages ou de repartir à zéro (mais toujours ios 7) en effaçant le contenu et les réglages de ton iPad.


----------



## firstimac (29 Septembre 2013)

Réinitialisation effectuer, et toujours le meme résultat, toujours aussi lent pour accèder à safari ou autre signal wifi faible, là je sais pas quoi faire???


----------



## firstimac (2 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, pour ceux qui ont des problèmes de connections WIFI de leur Ipad après passage à IOS7, voici la manip que j'ai fais, c'est tout simple, appuyer sur le bouton WIFI de la livebox, et appuyer de nouveau 5 secondes et le tour est joué, tout est rentré dans l'ordre


----------

